# Steam: Indizierte und beschlagnahmte Titel aus Store entfernt



## MichaelBonke (1. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Indizierte und beschlagnahmte Titel aus Store entfernt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Indizierte und beschlagnahmte Titel aus Store entfernt


----------



## Amosh (1. Juni 2016)

TimeShift ist indiziert? Seit wann? oO

*EDIT:* OK, wohl schon seit längerer Zeit... Irgendwie nie mitbekommen. http://ogdb.eu/index.php?section=title&titleid=7053


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juni 2016)

Wusste auch nicht, dass TimeShift indiziert ist. Und die Jedi Knight-Reihe?  Warum denn das? 
Dachte immer indizierte Titel kann man gar nicht erst von hier aus kaufen, zumindest war das bei Clive Barker´s Jericho so. TimeShift hab ich mir erst letztes Jahr in nem Deal gekauft


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2016)

Amosh schrieb:


> TimeShift ist indiziert? Seit wann? oO
> 
> *EDIT:* OK, wohl schon seit längerer Zeit... Irgendwie nie mitbekommen. OGDB - TimeShift (2007)


 Es gibt halt für D eine Cut-Version, die hat ne 18er Freigabe, und der Rest sind uncut-Fassungen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die uncut-Fassungen aktiv indiziert wurde oder nicht, aber wenn die ausländischen uncut-Versionen einfach nur "nicht geprüft" sind, kann das Game auch so quasi "indiziert" sein und auf der Liste landen. Die deutsche Fassung müsste aber bei Steam weiterhin ungesperrt bleiben. 

Und rein rechtlich sind halt alle ausländischen, nicht in D geprüften Fassungen bei Spielen erstmal "quasi-indiziert", außer es ist klar, dass der Inhalt absolut identisch zur deutschen Version, die eine Freigabe erhalten hat.


Was ich mich da aber auch frage: was ist denn mit den ganzen Steam-Titeln, die hier in D nie eingereicht wurden, vor allem Indie-Titel? Sperrt die Steam nun auch, nur weil es keine USK-Einstufung gibt? ^^


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Juni 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Und die Jedi Knight-Reihe?  Warum denn das?



Das Jedi Knight Pack enthält Dark Forces, einzeln kann man natürlich die anderen Spiele immer noch kaufen. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich mich da aber auch frage: was ist denn mit den ganzen Steam-Titeln, die hier in D nie eingereicht wurden, vor allem Indie-Titel? Sperrt die Steam nun auch, nur weil es keine USK-Einstufung gibt? ^^



Das wäre durchaus ein logischer Schritt.


----------



## Martinroessler (1. Juni 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Und die Jedi Knight-Reihe?  Warum denn das?



Naja "Reihe" ist übertrieben  nur Dark Forces von 1995


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juni 2016)

Martinroessler schrieb:


> Naja "Reihe" ist übertrieben  nur Dark Forces von 1995



Im Artikel steht "Lucasarts Jedi Knight Bundle" das kann man schon als die ganze Reihe verstehen


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2016)

Rune classic hab ich vor ner Weile bei gog gekauft. Den Laden würde ich steam auch jederzeit vorziehen bei älteren Spielen.


----------



## Martinroessler (1. Juni 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Im Artikel steht "Lucasarts Jedi Knight Bundle" das kann man schon als die ganze Reihe verstehen


Ah ok, mist.... dann haben die gleich das ganze Bundle rausgenommen^^ aber von denen wäre nur Dark Forces indiziert.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juni 2016)

> (betrifft auch Key-Aktivierung)


Danke für den Zusatz.

... ob wir das noch erleben werden, daß das an den dafür sinnvollen Stellen ankommt, daß weder "indiziert" noch "beschlagnahmt" mit "verboten" gleichzusetzen ist...?


----------



## Sanador (1. Juni 2016)

Selbst das für den deutschen Markt schon geschnittene *SiN Episodes: Emergence* wurde aus dem Store entfernt.
Da merkt man schon wieder, wie voreilig Spiele für die deutschen Spieler unerreichbar gemacht werden.
Und wieder einmal kann man gutes Gewissens sagen, dass DRM der größte Mist ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2016)

Irgendwann kann man dann Steam nur noch mit VPN nutzen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (1. Juni 2016)

Die haben da aber noch mehr gedreht, ich kann z.B. mein Uncut Commandos nicht mehr starten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Die haben da aber noch mehr gedreht, ich kann z.B. mein Uncut Commandos nicht mehr starten.



Welcher Titel genau? Dann kann ich das bei mir mal testen.


----------



## Riddickulous (1. Juni 2016)

Das liegt aber sicher nicht daran, spiele die nicht über billig Key Stores oder den Ostblock Ländern gekauft wurden werden auch nicht geblockt wenn man sie besitzt!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Juni 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Die haben da aber noch mehr gedreht, ich kann z.B. mein Uncut Commandos nicht mehr starten.



Das geht auf einen Patch der vor einigen Monaten erschien zurück, der die .exe nicht mehr auf einem PC mit dt. Systemsprache starten lässt. Mit Win 7 lässt sich das noch mit Ändern der Systemsprache umgehen. Auf Win 10 brauch man einen weiteren Patch.
https://www.compiware-forum.de/down...-Behind-Enemy-Lines-German-Patch/#description

Für die anderen Teile wird an den Patches noch gearbeitet. 
Kann aber auch nicht verstehen, warum man sowas nun seitens der Entwickler eingebaut hat, dass man die internationale Version nicht mehr auf dt. System starten kann.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kann aber auch nicht verstehen, warum man sowas nun seitens der Entwickler eingebaut hat, dass man die internationale Version nicht mehr auf dt. System starten kann.


 Vielleicht sind die Entwickler Verwandte von Erdogan...? ^^


----------



## D-Wave (1. Juni 2016)

Na gut das ich damals Postal 2 + 3 mit nem VPN gekauft habe... backups sind am pc und kanns noch spielen. Verstehe aber nicht das da immer so rumgeschissen wird. Ich bin alt genug sowas zu vertragen. Wer volljährig in Deutschland ist solls spielen können und nicht wie ein Kind behandelt werden. Uns wird eh so viel Spaß durch die tolle Arbeit bis 100 Jahre am leben genommen. Und nicht mal mehr lachen darf man. Bin gespannt wann noch ne Luftsteuer kommt weil wir zu viel CO² ausstoßen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. Juni 2016)

Wird Zeit, dass Steam endlich eine Altersverifizierung einführt. Und das die USK mal den Kopf aus dem Allerwertesten bekommt. Ich bitte euch.. Dark Forces? 1995? Da kräht doch keiner mehr nach.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass Steam endlich eine Altersverifizierung einführt.



stellt sich die frage, ob das für uns kunden wirklich so wünschenswert wäre.in der praxis meine ich. 



> Und das die USK mal den Kopf aus dem Allerwertesten bekommt. Ich bitte euch.. Dark Forces? 1995? Da kräht doch keiner mehr nach.



disney könnte die de-indizierung beantragen, die wohl mit 100%iger sicherheit durchgehen würde (wie wohl auch bei den meisten anderen alten schinken).


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Juni 2016)

Amosh schrieb:


> TimeShift ist indiziert? Seit wann? oO
> 
> *EDIT:* OK, wohl schon seit längerer Zeit... Irgendwie nie mitbekommen. OGDB - TimeShift (2007)



wie kann denn die dt. Fassung davon indiziert sein, das Spiel kam erst nach der USK-Reform und hat bereits das damals neue Logo.

Ich dachte das 2009er Wolfenstein wäre die einzige Ausnahme was Indizierungen betrifft, trotz USK-Logo (weil ein Hakenkreuz vergessen wurde zu entfernen)
scheinbar doch nicht so

edit:

das Jedi Knight Bundle ist wegen Dark Forces  das könnte aber auch bald vom Index fliegen, ist ja ähnlich alt wie Doom 1 und Quake 1, die ja beide vom Index runter sind


----------



## Pherim (2. Juni 2016)

Das ist echt bitter... Ich hab mich zwar schon länger gewundert, warum viele ältere indizierte Spiele da frei erhältlich waren, aber dachte mir da wird wohl keiner groß ein Problem haben... falsch gedacht. Ich hoffe, dass die von den genannten, die es auch bei gog gibt, da nicht auch bald verschwinden werden.

Das schlimme ist da, dass die meisten von denen heute nur noch ein müdes Lächeln bewirken würden und bei einer Neuprüfung wohl definitiv durchkommen würden.

Nun ja... auch die Verjährung (25 Jahre) wird bei den meisten davon noch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass diese Bevormundung deutscher Kunden definitiv aufhören muss und Steam eine Altersverifikation einführt, schließlich ist es als Volljähriger Mensch mein gutes Recht, diese Spiele zu kaufen und zu spielen. Dass sogar die Key-Aktivierung deaktiviert wurde ist wirklich der Gipfel. Ebenso, dass komplette Bundles aufgrund eines einzigen Spiels nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Ist das denn so schwer, dann dieses eine Spiel aus dem Bundle zu entfernen???

Steam geht mir echt immer mehr auf den Senkel.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> stellt sich die frage, ob das für uns kunden wirklich so wünschenswert wäre.in der praxis meine ich.


Nun, dann müßte man halt seine persönlichen Daten rausrücken - was Vor- wie Nachteile bringt: zB würden Cheater dann als reale Person gebannt und könnten sich nicht einfach einen neuen Account+Key kaufen.

In der eigentlichen Handhabung des Programms dürfte sich hingegen wenig ändern: 
- In der User DB wäre dann noch ein Haken bei "Voller Zugang (DE)" und man bekommt dann alle in DE nicht beschlagnahmten Titel angezeigt.
- Alle Import Titel wären ohne Einschränkung aktivierbar.
- Für andere User, die keinen vollen Zugang haben, darf nicht sichtbar sein, welches Spiel du gerade spielt, wenn dies einen Vollen Zugang benötigt.



Pherim schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass diese Bevormundung deutscher Kunden definitiv aufhören muss und Steam eine Altersverifikation einführt, schließlich ist es als Volljähriger Mensch mein gutes Recht, diese Spiele zu kaufen und zu spielen.


Es ist aber nicht die Pflicht des Händlers, dir diese Spiele auch zu verkaufen. Also wenn ich sage: Ich verkaufe keine indizierten Titel.

Aber gibt es bei einem selektiven "Ich verkaufe keine Bücher von Sarrazin oder Dieter Bohlen"  für einen Buchhändler irgendeine Verpflichtung?


----------



## Pherim (2. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht die Pflicht des Händlers, dir diese Spiele auch zu verkaufen. Also wenn ich sage: Ich verkaufe keine indizierten Titel.
> 
> Aber gibt es bei einem selektiven "Ich verkaufe keine Bücher von Sarrazin oder Dieter Bohlen"  für einen Buchhändler irgendeine Verpflichtung?



Das ist natürlich wahr.


----------



## D-Wave (2. Juni 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass Steam endlich eine Altersverifizierung einführt. Und das die USK mal den Kopf aus dem Allerwertesten bekommt. Ich bitte euch.. Dark Forces? 1995? Da kräht doch keiner mehr nach.



Bei mir wars im Steam Sale Bündel dabei hätte ich auch nicht gedacht^^. Die spinnen die Römer.


----------



## D-Wave (2. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Entwickler Verwandte von Erdogan...? ^^



Tja ab dem 1.6.2016 um 19:58 hast du Einreise verbot in der Türkei. Ab jetzt bist du Staatsfeind NR.2 nach Böhermann.^^


----------



## Pherim (2. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Bei mir wars im Steam Sale Bündel dabei hätte ich auch nicht gedacht^^. Die spinnen die Römer.



Ja, die ganze Zeit konnte man es frei kaufen, jetzt aber eben nicht mehr.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (2. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, dann müßte man halt seine persönlichen Daten rausrücken - was Vor- wie Nachteile bringt: zB würden Cheater dann als reale Person gebannt und könnten sich nicht einfach einen neuen Account+Key kaufen.
> 
> In der eigentlichen Handhabung des Programms dürfte sich hingegen wenig ändern:
> - In der User DB wäre dann noch ein Haken bei "Voller Zugang (DE)" und man bekommt dann alle in DE nicht beschlagnahmten Titel angezeigt.
> ...



Ich meine, dass es sowas nur für Zeitschriften bzw Zeitungshändler gibt. Für alle anderen Sachen, darf man selektiv verkaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wie kann denn die dt. Fassung davon indiziert sein, das Spiel kam erst nach der USK-Reform und hat bereits das damals neue Logo.


 da geht es eben wohl um die ausländiscen Uncut-Versionen, wie ich schon schrieb. Die deutsche Version ist nicht indiziert - oder wo liest du das aus dem Link raus, dass es doch indiziert sei?


----------



## Sebi161 (2. Juni 2016)

Ich gehe mal stark von aus, dass es wohl einen Rundumschlag von der KJM und der BPJM gab. Laut Schnittberichte.com wurde *Hatred *im Mai auf Liste D indiziert. Normalerweise sind Einträge auf Liste D (D bedeutet: BPJM vermutet strafrechtliche Relevanz) nicht öffentlich, aber es soll im JMS-Report eine ganze Seite darüber stehen, leider liegt mir dieser nicht vor.

Quelle: Hatred - BPjM kassiert das Game auf Liste D ein


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da geht es eben wohl um die ausländiscen Uncut-Versionen, wie ich schon schrieb. Die deutsche Version ist nicht indiziert - oder wo liest du das aus dem Link raus, dass es doch indiziert sei?



ah okay, wusste nicht dass die dt. Version davon geschnitten war bzw. dass scheinbar (muss ja) die ungeschnittene Fassung im Store-Shop war. Schätze mal die wird dann ausgetauscht, also dass die dt. Fassung in die Steam-Shop Bibliothek wandert


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Schätze mal die wird dann ausgetauscht, also dass die dt. Fassung in die Steam-Shop Bibliothek wandert


Das liegt ganz an dem Entwickler/Publisher, was bei solchen und ähnlichen Änderungen passiert:

Bei _Titan Quest _wurde die  internationale Version ungefragt gegen die deutsche ausgetauscht. 
Beim Rauspatchen von GfWL wurde eine neue Version von _Batman: AA _ohne GfWL dem Steam Account hinzugefügt, so daß man jetzt 2 Versionen von dem Spiel hat. 
Ebenso bei _Alien Shooter 2 _bzw. _Vengeance, _wo man nach dem Streit zwischen Entwickler und Publisher um die Rechte die andere Version zusätzlich umsonst bekam. 
_Left 4 Dead 2_ (uncut) hingegen verbleibt trotz Beschlagnahme in DE ungeschnitten in der Steam Bibliothek. 
_Hatred _kann man auch immer noch spielen.


----------



## TobiasClaren (12. November 2019)

Wie "beschlagnahmt" man denn virtuelle Dinge? Gerade bei Steam.
Die können das maximal löschen, aber damit wird es dem Hersteller ja nicht entzogen.
Der kann es direkt an seine Kunden verkaufen. Auch an Deutsche Kunden.
Ich würde einen Dreck darauf geben was die BPJM "indiziert", und offen aus dem Ausland auch Deutsche Kunden ansprechen und an diese verkaufen.

Wer das Spiel auf Steam gelöscht bekommt, sollte auf Geld zurück klagen. Notfalls gegen die BPJM. Falls das nicht passiert tickt evtl. mal einer der Käufer aus...


----------



## LOX-TT (12. November 2019)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Wer das Spiel auf Steam gelöscht bekommt, sollte auf Geld zurück klagen. Notfalls gegen die BPJM. Falls das nicht passiert tickt evtl. mal einer der Käufer aus...



es geht um den Erwerb, wer es schon hat kann es ja weiterhin spielen, also warum sollte da jemand austicken?


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2019)

TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Wie "beschlagnahmt" man denn virtuelle Dinge? Gerade bei Steam.
> Die können das maximal löschen, aber damit wird es dem Hersteller ja nicht entzogen.
> Der kann es direkt an seine Kunden verkaufen. Auch an Deutsche Kunden.
> Ich würde einen Dreck darauf geben was die BPJM "indiziert", und offen aus dem Ausland auch Deutsche Kunden ansprechen und an diese verkaufen.
> ...


 Niemand löscht die Games einfach, sondern es gibt lediglich ein Verkaufsverbot, so dass Steam dafür sorgt, dass es aus dem deutschen  Shopbereich veschwindet. Das Wort "beschlagnahmt" stammt noch aus der Zeit bevor es digitale Medien gab, als man dafür noch die im Handel erhältlichen Exemplare von Büchern, Schallplatten, CDs, Videokassetten, DVDs usw. wirklich "händisch" entfernen, also beschlagnahmen musste, sofern die Händler es nicht freiwillig aus dem Sortiment nehmen. Früher wurden die Dinge dann halt wirklich von Behördenmitarbeitern mitgenommen, teilweise auch, da es noch gar keine Kommunikationswege gab, damit die Händler das von sich aus tun. Damals hat man solche Entscheidungen ggf. erst Tage oder Wochen später irgendwo lesen können, oder man hätte auf einen Brief des Verlages warten müssen usw.

Und im Falle der mittlerweile auch schon über 3 Jahre alten News geht es auch nur um den Verkaufsstop: Die Games wurden aus dem Shop entfernt, damit sie keiner mehr kauft, aber die bereits gekauften Exemplare wurden nicht aber aus den Nutzer-Bibliotheken entfernt.

Bei den Kunden aber wurde auch damals nichts beschlagnahmt. Da ist nicht die Polizei gekommen und hat Dir Nightmare on Elmstreet in der Uncut-Version aus Deinem Kinderzimmer abgeholt…   Bei Privatleuten wurde und wird nur in Ausnahmefällen etwas beschlagnahmt, zB bei einer Razzia aus guten Verdachtsgründen findet man bei jemandem haufenweise Nazi-Propaganda-Material oder Kinderpornos oder so.


Es gab aber schon Fälle, in denen ein Patch dann eine Version in eine cut-Version änderte - hier kann es sein, dass rein rechtlich das Verteilen des "normalen" Patches illegal wäre, weil der Publisher dann gegen das Verbot agiert - er verbreitet ja dann ggf. zB Hakenkreuz-Symbole. Und da die Publisher btw. Steam rechtlich greifbar sind und meist auch in D eine Vertretung haben, werden die den Teufel tun und einfach so ihre hier illegalen Versionen trotzdem auf deutschen Websites oder im deutschen Shopbereich eines Clients anbieten.


----------

